# big bud powder question



## chknhwk (Dec 24, 2009)

k so i got my bid bud powder in today and i was wondering at what strenght to use i says 
1.5 tsp per 5 gallon 
1 tsp = 7g 
so i would need by the paper 
2.1 g per gallon 
i didn't know if i should start weak maybe 0.5g to start or what anybody else ever use it and how


----------



## super2200 (Dec 24, 2009)

chknhwk said:


> k so i got my bid bud powder in today and i was wondering at what strenght to use i says
> 1.5 tsp per 5 gallon
> 1 tsp = 7g
> so i would need by the paper
> ...


Is this Big Bud from Humboldt? It calls for two doses during flower, a light dose first two weeks in and then another few weeks later. Its pretty strong stuff though with no N at all. I will not use that alone again as the leaves did not make it and turned yellow too fast. Sorry if this is not the same nute you have. If I recall it had no N at all and the mix was something like 0-55-24, IMO too much P and no N at all.


----------



## chknhwk (Dec 24, 2009)

yea i think it is its like 0-15-40 im gonna use it with my other nutes during 2-5 week of flower i gues i will gradually add more each water if no else has a comment


----------



## Rydub (Dec 25, 2009)

chknhwk said:


> k so i got my bid bud powder in today and i was wondering at what strenght to use i says
> 1.5 tsp per 5 gallon
> 1 tsp = 7g
> so i would need by the paper
> ...


 

The best way to use big bud from advanced nutreints is to go by ppm's imo. Your bacic feed of 1.5 tsp per 5 gallons will give you 300ppm's roughly.So you need to ajust your main nutreints accordingly. If you want to be at 1000ppm's total. I would go 700ppm of main nutreints and 300ppm of big bud. It has beeen recommended by the guys at advanced nutreint company to start at 300ppm and cap the big bud feed at 500ppm. 

So if you start using big bud in week 2. And you want to be at 1000ppm total, go 700ppm main nutes and 300ppm big bud, by week five you may want to be at 1200ppm's. So use 700ppms of main nutes and 500ppm of Big bud. I did this with good results no bad side affects,and no burn. I would increase big bud 100ppm's per week incremenataly, until you hit the cap of 500ppm's.

I pre detemine what i want my total feeding ppm's at so if im going with 1100 ppms in week 5 and i know that my additives such as carboload, superthrive, enzyms and the such equals 50 ppm. So i know that i can mix my main nutes first at 550 ppm then add my additives that equals 600ppm. then i will add big bud a little at a time until i hit my goal of 1100ppm's. Which will be 500 ppms of big bud. I was leary of this method at first but it seems to have work well for me.

of course your plants determine the total strength of your nutes my PPP plants can barley take 1000ppm without tip burn. I grew some White Widow that could take 1500ppm's so each breed is different.

Hope i could help you here. Good luck.


----------



## chknhwk (Dec 26, 2009)

Rydub said:


> The best way to use big bud from advanced nutreints is to go by ppm's imo. Your bacic feed of 1.5 tsp per 5 gallons will give you 300ppm's roughly.So you need to ajust your main nutreints accordingly. If you want to be at 1000ppm's total. I would go 700ppm of main nutreints and 300ppm of big bud. It has beeen recommended by the guys at advanced nutreint company to start at 300ppm and cap the big bud feed at 500ppm.
> 
> So if you start using big bud in week 2. And you want to be at 1000ppm total, go 700ppm main nutes and 300ppm big bud, by week five you may want to be at 1200ppm's. So use 700ppms of main nutes and 500ppm of Big bud. I did this with good results no bad side affects,and no burn. I would increase big bud 100ppm's per week incremenataly, until you hit the cap of 500ppm's.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info now i just need to buy a ppm meter i was needing one for my nest grow anyways


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Dec 26, 2009)

chknhwk said:


> k so i got my bid bud powder in today and i was wondering at what strenght to use i says
> 1.5 tsp per 5 gallon
> 1 tsp = 7g
> so i would need by the paper
> ...


1/2 teaspoon per gallon


----------



## TWOMP (Dec 27, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> 1/2 teaspoon per gallon


 Between a 1/4 and a 1/2 per gallon


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Dec 27, 2009)

TWOMP said:


> Between a 1/4 and a 1/2 per gallon


shit my last grow i went full strength the last couple times i used it..no nutrient burn at all


----------



## ogkush415 (Jan 3, 2010)

ya i love it i been using it 1/2 teaspoon a gal 4th week flower looking good


----------

